# Flatmate!



## davide lo bocchiaro (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi!! We are a italian couple, and we are looking for a flatmate in a mini appartament in St. Kilda junction-union st. 80$ per week! 1 bathroom, kitchen, 1 bedroom and 1 livingroom/bedroom!!


----------



## davide lo bocchiaro (Jan 16, 2013)

davide lo bocchiaro said:


> Hi!! We are a italian couple, and we are looking for a flatmate in a mini appartament in St. Kilda junction-union st. 80$ per week! 1 bathroom, kitchen, 1 bedroom and 1 livingroom/bedroom!!


Better no italian guys!! Thanks


----------

